# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Οδηγός Πολλαπλασιαστή

## Danza

Χαιρετώ την παρεούλα!

Θα χρειαστώ την βοήθειά σας. Σε μερικό καιρό θα κάνω μια μετατροπή απο injection σε καρμπυρατέρ.

Θα καταργήσω εγκέφαλο και συνναφή και θέλω ένα κύκλωμα για να οδηγήσει τον πολλαπλασιαστή της ανάφλεξης!

Τι προτείνετε? Βρήκα κάποια με 555 αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κόπο!

http://www.rtftechnologies.org/emtech/coil-driver.htm

----------


## -nikos-

πιος ειναι ο λογος να κανης τετεια μετατροπη ??
κατα τα αλλα ειναι σχετικα απλα τα πραγματα,,αυτη η κατασκευη 
δεν κανει πηγενε στο θεμα ''ηλεκτρονικη παπιου''και θα βρεις λινκ που 
ειναι για σενα,,,,γιατι χρειαζεσε ηλεκτρονικη που θα οδυγει τον πολαπλασιαστη
αναλογα με τις στροφες του κινητηρα.

----------


## ikaros1978

Φαινεται λειτουργικο το παραπανω κυκλωμα.Δεν θα επρεπε ομως να υπαρχει και ενας διανομεας? Αυτος δηλαδη που θα δινει στους 4 κυλινδρους κυκλικα των σπινθηρα? αλλιως θα σπινθυριζουν και στους 4 χρονους του κυκλου τα μπουζι.

----------


## makoulis

Καλύτερα να το πας σε συνεργείο. εύκολα τον δουλεύεις έτσι όπως θες τον πολλαπλασιαστή αλλά σκέψου ότι όσο το μοτέρ ανεβάζει στροφές τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα θές τον σπινθήρα. Άρα υπάρχει μεγάλο ενδεχόμενο να ρετάρει.

----------


## -nikos-

> πιος ειναι ο λογος να κανης τετεια μετατροπη ??
> κατα τα αλλα ειναι σχετικα απλα τα πραγματα,,αυτη η κατασκευη 
> δεν κανει πηγενε στο θεμα ''ηλεκτρονικη παπιου''και θα βρεις λινκ που 
> ειναι για σενα,,,,γιατι χρειαζεσε ηλεκτρονικη που θα οδυγει τον πολαπλασιαστη
> αναλογα με τις στροφες του κινητηρα.



εξαλου μπορεις να καταργησεις τον ψεκασμο βαζωντας καρμπιρατερ χωρις να 
πειραξεις την αναφλεξη.
αλλα αν πρεπει να αλλαξεις οπωσδυποτε την αναφλεξη δεν χρειαζεσε διανωμεα 
οπως ειχαν τα πλατινενια,, με δυο ηλεκτρονικες που να δινουν αναφλεξη ανα δυο χρονους
κανης την δουλεια σου γιατι μπορεις να δινεις αναφλεξη διχρονου σε τετραχρονο.

----------


## Danza

Ξέχασα να πω πως έχω ήδη διανομέα στο αμάξι, είναι ήδη εξοπλισμένο με διανομέα και πολλαπλασιαστή απο την μάνα του απλά θα χρειαστώ την "ηλεκτρονική" λόγο οτι δεν θα έχω εγκέφαλο πάνω....

----------


## DIAG

re file me sygxoreis kai to avans pos tha to ypologiseis????? mplekeis se kati poly periergo poy egkymoni kindinoys stin axiopistia kai stin apodosi tis mixanis thelei na eisai mhxanikos
kai na exeis ta katalila ergaleia gia na ypologizis tin taxitia tis anaflecsis kai thn proporeia kai fisika na to programatisis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Danza

> re file me sygxoreis kai to avans pos tha to ypologiseis????? mplekeis se kati poly periergo poy egkymoni kindinoys stin axiopistia kai stin apodosi tis mixanis thelei na eisai mhxanikos
> kai na exeis ta katalila ergaleia gia na ypologizis tin taxitia tis anaflecsis kai thn proporeia kai fisika na to programatisis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Φίλε ήδη για μηχανικός πάω απο Σεπτέμβρη και η όλη ιστορία θα γίνει παρέα με μηχανικό που είναι στα κόλπα....
Η προπορεία σε εμένα είναι σταθερή δεν ρυθμίζεται παρα μόνο αν πειράξεις την τροχαλία του εκκεντροφόρου (χρόνισμα)....

Το θέμα μου είναι να πάρει ρεύμα ο πολλαπλασιαστής, απο κεί και πέρα διορθόνωνται όλα!

----------


## Xarry

Αγωνιστικο στηνεις;

----------


## Danza

> Αγωνιστικο στηνεις;




Καμία σχέση.... Απλά θέλω να βγάλω απο την μύγα ξύγκι στο συγκεκριμένο μοτέρ χωρίς να ρίξω έναν σκασμό λεφτά σε άγραφους/turbo και προγράμματα αμφιβόλου ποιότητας.

Όπως είπε ένας φίλος μου, τώρα πάει όσο θέλει αυτό, μετά θα πηγαίνει όσο και όπως θέλεις εσύ

----------


## Xarry

Εσυ ξερεις. Τι αμαξι ειναι;

----------


## Danza

> πιος ειναι ο λογος να κανης τετεια μετατροπη ??
> κατα τα αλλα ειναι σχετικα απλα τα πραγματα,,αυτη η κατασκευη 
> δεν κανει πηγενε στο θεμα ''ηλεκτρονικη παπιου''και θα βρεις λινκ που 
> ειναι για σενα,,,,γιατι χρειαζεσε ηλεκτρονικη που θα οδυγει τον πολαπλασιαστη
> αναλογα με τις στροφες του κινητηρα.



Φίλε μου τα διάβασα όλα και τα βρήκα ενδιαφέροντα.... Σκέφτηκα όμως μια άλλη λύση, αν βρώ μια ηλεκτρονική απο Daytona πχ με τον επιλογέα 3 θέσεων.... Θα κάνει δουλειά?

----------


## Danza

> Εσυ ξερεις. Τι αμαξι ειναι;



Bmw E34 4 κύλινδρο

----------


## Xarry

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι αυτο που πας να κανεις ειναι πολυ δυσκολο και με αμφιβολα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Danza

Δύσκολο ναί, ακατόρθωτο όχι... Αποτελέσματα τα χω δεί live, θα τρομάξεις φίλε πίστεψέ με

----------


## Xarry

Επειδη εχω καρμπυρατερατο αμαξι απο τη μανα του δεν εχω δει διαφορα απο παρομοιο αμαξι με injection.

----------


## Danza

Παίζουνε πολλά ρόλο.... Αν θέλεις το συζητάμε απο κανα msn, fb κλπ για να μην χαλάμε το thread....

Το τρελό που δεν θα πιστευουν στα μάτια τους θα είναι πως με μικρό κόστος θα γίνει άλλο αμάξι

----------


## -nikos-

> Φίλε μου τα διάβασα όλα και τα βρήκα ενδιαφέροντα.... Σκέφτηκα όμως μια άλλη λύση, αν βρώ μια ηλεκτρονική απο Daytona πχ με τον επιλογέα 3 θέσεων.... Θα κάνει δουλειά?



χρειαζεσε δυο τετειες και τεσσερις πολαπλασιαστες καθως και δυο ''ματακια''
και μπορεις να χρεισιμοποιησεις τις επιλογες αφου εγκαταστισεις τα ''ματακια''

----------


## -nikos-

> Παίζουνε πολλά ρόλο.... Αν θέλεις το συζητάμε απο κανα msn, fb κλπ για να μην χαλάμε το thread....
> 
> Το τρελό που δεν θα πιστευουν στα μάτια τους θα είναι πως με μικρό κόστος θα γίνει άλλο αμάξι



βρες και ενα δυλιτρο τουρμπο απο ντιζελ [μεταχιρισμενο] και κοτσαρισε το καρμπυρατερ επανω στην 
ισαγωγη του τουρμπο θα ''ξευτιαζεται''το εργαλειο

----------


## αθικτον

ηλεκτρονικη.JPG



> Δύσκολο ναί, ακατόρθωτο όχι... Αποτελέσματα τα χω δεί live, θα τρομάξεις φίλε πίστεψέ με







  Καλησπερα φιλε "Danza". Συμφωνω μαζι σου γιατι
εχω φτιαξει κατι τετοιο.
  Η μηχανη σου φοραει πολλαπλασιαστη με μονό
ή διπλο "κανονακι";
  Υπαρχει ηλεκτρονικη για πλατινες σε παλιο τευχος του "ελεκτορ"ειναι ομως ημιτελης ,η σπιθα εχει δυναμη αλλα ζεσταινει τον πολλαπλασιαστη (εκαψα
εναν στρογγυλο ελαιου).
 Αν ο διανομεας σου  εχει στοιχειο οδηγησης για ηλεκτρονικη ,τοτε θελει μετατροπη για
να ταιριαξει .  (εκτος αν εχει γραναζοτροχαλια στον "καθρεφτη" οποτε θελει αλλο κυκλωμα).
  Σου εχω σχεδιασει το κλασικο κυκλωμα εξοδου,
(στο "ελεκτορ" δεν λειτουργει ετσι).
  Το κουτι με την κυματομορφη εναι το αλφα και το
ωμεγα, απο αυτο εξαρταται ολη η δυναμη της μηχανης.
   Ασχοληθηκα μ'αυτο και κατεληξα στο συμπερασμα οτι λογω της δυναμης που δινει στη μηχανη δεν δινουν το σχεδιο ,αλλα το ενσωματωνουν στο λεγομενο "εγκεφαλο" ουτως ωστε  ενας τεχνιτης
να μην μπορει να  βγαλει ακρη.
  Και φυσικα το πουλανε πανακριβα.
  Αν αποφασισεις να το φτιαξεις θα δεις οτι ειναι ευκολο ,αλλα δεν βγαζει δυναμη ,πεφτει η δυναμη του οταν δουλεψει για λιγη ωρα,δεν παιρνει
μπρος κρυο και η μηχανη ακουγεται  αρυθμα (του "ελεκτορ"δινει  σταθερο ρυθμο και η μηχανη αναβει και κρυα). 
 Θελει συνεχη πειραματισμο και επιμονη για να
φτασεις σ'ενα ισχυρο αποτελεσμα,με κρυο τρανζιστορ-πολλαπλασιαστη,ευκολο ξεκινημα και
αξιοπιστια.
    Η "smart kit"(50ευρω) ειχε ενα κυκλωμα πλατινατο με "θυριστορ" αλλα το διεγειρε με 250ν νομιζω. Και στο χωρο μηχανης πανω στο 12ν δικτυο  δεν ενδεικνειται. (τα Κν της σπιθας εχουν  τον  πολλαπλασιαστη ως απομονωτη).
  Η "valleman"(αλλα 50ευρω) εβγαζε ενα παλι πλατινατο, ειχα δει το σχεδιο του δεν ηταν τιποτα.
    Για να το αναπτυξεις σωστα ,πρεπει να ξεκινησεις  απο το μηδεν.

               φιλικα,Γιωργος,(αθικτον).

----------


## Danza

Καλησπέρα φίλε Γιώργο (εγώ είμαι ο Δημήτρης).

Λοιπόν φοράει με μονό κανονάκι αν θυμάμαι καλά και συγκεκριμένα είναι ο Bosch 0 221 118 335 ( http://www.overnightautoparts.com/bm...tion-coil.html )

Ο διανομέας μου δεν νομίζω να έχει στοιχείο οδήγησης για ηλεκτρονική, είναι απλός διανομέας με τον ρότορα πάνω στον εκκεντροφόρο και καπάκι που μπαίνουν οι ακίδες για τις "πίπες", δεν σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να ρυθμίσεις αβάνς παρα μόνο αν πειράξεις την τροχαλία του εκκεντροφόρου (προπορεία, μεταπορεία), με λίγα λόγια όλα κουμπώνουν "φίξ" στην θέση τους και δεν μπορείς να τα πειράξεις.

Ο πολλάπλασιαστής τώρα παίρνει στην μία ακίδα ρεύμα απο τον διακόπτη και στην άλλη ακίδα το καλώδιο καταλήγει πάνω στην ECU....

Φωτό του διανομέα (καπάκι)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...ectorid=229508

----------


## αθικτον

> Καλησπέρα φίλε Γιώργο (εγώ είμαι ο Δημήτρης).
> 
> Λοιπόν φοράει με μονό κανονάκι αν θυμάμαι καλά και συγκεκριμένα είναι ο Bosch 0 221 118 335 ( http://www.overnightautoparts.com/bm...tion-coil.html )
> 
> Ο διανομέας μου δεν νομίζω να έχει στοιχείο οδήγησης για ηλεκτρονική, είναι απλός διανομέας με τον ρότορα πάνω στον εκκεντροφόρο και καπάκι που μπαίνουν οι ακίδες για τις "πίπες", δεν σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να ρυθμίσεις αβάνς παρα μόνο αν πειράξεις την τροχαλία του εκκεντροφόρου (προπορεία, μεταπορεία), με λίγα λόγια όλα κουμπώνουν "φίξ" στην θέση τους και δεν μπορείς να τα πειράξεις.
> 
> Ο πολλάπλασιαστής τώρα παίρνει στην μία ακίδα ρεύμα απο τον διακόπτη και στην άλλη ακίδα το καλώδιο καταλήγει πάνω στην ECU....
> 
> Φωτό του διανομέα (καπάκι)
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...ectorid=229508



Τοτε χρειαζεσαι κυκλωμα ηλεκτρονικου "avance" που να διαβαζει στροφες και να οριζει την προπορεια. Απο το διανομεα βγαινουν καλωδια, 
αυτα ειναι τα σηματα για τα πιστονια τα εισαγεις  στο
ηλεκτρονικο "avance" και βγαινουν και πανε στην
στην ηλεκτρονικη.Δουλευει και χωρις "avance" 
αλλα θα καιει παραπανω και θα'χεις πυρακια.     Αυτοσχεδια ηλεκτρονικη εχω ,"avance" ηλεκτρονικο δεν εχω ασχοληθει να φτιαξω.
   Αν ο εγκεφαλος δουλευει, μπορεις το πλιν που δινει στον πολ/στη με το κυκλωματακι που σου δινω
να οδηγησει την καινουργια ηλεκτρονικη.(το βγαζεις απ'τον πολ/στη).
  Τις αντιστασεις πρεπει εσυ να τις βρεις πειραματικα γιατι εγω δεν εχω την "ecu" . ως εξεις:οταν η εισοδος ειναι σε χαμηλο δυναμικο (0.7ν) ο  συλλεκτης του κυκλωματος να ειναι "1"(10-12ν).
   Αυτο, αν συνδιαστει με το πρωτο που σου εδωσα,
(το γενικο ισχυος εξοδου) θα σου δωσει μια πληρη
ηλεκτρονικη,(αν βαλεις 4 ή 8 τρανζιστορ θα παρεις
ισχυροτερη σπιθα).
                      ευχομαι να τα καταφερεις.

                       φιλικα Γεωργιος,(αθικτον).


ecu mod1.GIF

----------


## Danza

> Τοτε χρειαζεσαι κυκλωμα ηλεκτρονικου "avance" που να διαβαζει στροφες και να οριζει την προπορεια. Απο το διανομεα βγαινουν καλωδια, 
> αυτα ειναι τα σηματα για τα πιστονια τα εισαγεις  στο
> ηλεκτρονικο "avance" και βγαινουν και πανε στην
> στην ηλεκτρονικη.Δουλευει και χωρις "avance" 
> αλλα θα καιει παραπανω και θα'χεις πυρακια.     Αυτοσχεδια ηλεκτρονικη εχω ,"avance" ηλεκτρονικο δεν εχω ασχοληθει να φτιαξω.
>    Αν ο εγκεφαλος δουλευει, μπορεις το πλιν που δινει στον πολ/στη με το κυκλωματακι που σου δινω
> να οδηγησει την καινουργια ηλεκτρονικη.(το βγαζεις απ'τον πολ/στη).
>   Τις αντιστασεις πρεπει εσυ να τις βρεις πειραματικα γιατι εγω δεν εχω την "ecu" . ως εξεις:οταν η εισοδος ειναι σε χαμηλο δυναμικο (0.7ν) ο  συλλεκτης του κυκλωματος να ειναι "1"(10-12ν).
>    Αυτο, αν συνδιαστει με το πρωτο που σου εδωσα,
> ...



Ωραία Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ! Μπορώ να βάλω και ποντεσιόμετρο φαντάζομαι αντί για αντιστάσεις...
Όντως το αβάνς το ρυθμίζεις απο την τροχαλία του εκκεντροφόρου.

Στην περίπτωσή μου θα καταργηθεί ο εγκέφαλος για να μην έχω "περίεργα θέματα", ξέρεις κάποια ανωμαλία στο σύστημα και μου βγάζει σφάλματα.....

Άρα λειτουργούμε με γνώμονα τα παλιά κλασικά μοτέρ που είχανε διανομέα και πολλαπλασιαστή απλό.

----------


## Danza

Mε την βοήθεια του φίλου Γιώργου (Άθικτον) έκατσα και σχεδίασα ένα κύκλωμα ηλεκτρονικής ανάφλεξης αρκετά ισχυρό θα έλεγα.

Το βασικό σχέδιο είναι το αρχικό με τον NE555 που έχει τον ρόλο της γεννήτριας συχνοτήτων, μετά το σήμα οδηγείται σε έναν ενισχυτή που αποτελείται απο οδηγό το NPN BD139 και τελικά στάδια 4 τρανζίστορ ισχύος NPN 2SC2581 (10A 100watt 140volt) παράλληλα συνδεδεμένα.

Η συχνότητα ρυθμίζεται μέσω του VR1 και η τάση εξόδου απο το VR2 όπως είναι στο αρχικό κύκλωμα.
Επειδή όμως απο 555 δεν γνωρίζω θα ήθελα κάποιος γνώστης να το δεί και να πεί μια γνώμη αν χρειάζεται κάποια αλλαγή.

Ότι πληροφορία/παρατήρηση/κράξιμο ευπρόσδεκτα!

----------


## spyropap

Μου φαίνεται περίεργο που στο σχέδιο σου χρησιμοποιείς «4 τρανζίστορ ισχύος NPN 2SC2581 (10A 100watt 140volt) παράλληλα συνδεδεμένα.»
Δεν λέω πως δεν κάνουν δουλειά αλλά είναι κάπως ογκώδες και ντεμοντέ.
Θα μπορούσες για παράδειγμα να χρησιμοποιήσεις 1-2 mosfet και τις αντίστοιχες διόδους προστασίας (που μάλλον έχεις παραλείψει).

Αυτό που ξέρω εκ πείρας είναι ότι αντί για τον πολλαπλασιαστή Bosch που έχεις θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις 
ιαπωνικό πολλαπλασιαστή τύπου μετασχηματιστή που δίνει περισσότερη ενέργεια στα μπουζί σε σύγκριση με τους κυλινδρικούς πολ.

Εάν φτιάξεις το κύκλωμα που δείχνεις να βάλεις δίοδο προστασίας στα τρανζίστορ μεταξύ συλλέκτη και θετικής τροφοδοσίας, 
να φροντίσεις για την ψύξη των τρανζίστορ (βίδωμα σε μεγάλη ψύκτρα) και οι γραμμές τροφοδοσίας/εξόδου να είναι με χοντρό καλώδιο.
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## Danza

Σπύρο σε ευχαριστώ. Bosch έχω ήδη πάνω, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να βάλω κάποιον άλλον, ίσα ίσα  :Wink: 

Το σκέφτηκα να βάλω mosfet αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιά ακριβώς και επίσης δεν είμαι σίγουρος για την οδήγησή τους, πχ το BD139 θα τα στείλει! Αυτά είναι απο παλιό ενισχυτή που είχα (Sansui A-910) και είπα οτι θα είναι καλύτερα απο τα 2Ν3055 του αρχικού κυκλώματος....

----------


## -nikos-

> Ότι πληροφορία/παρατήρηση/κράξιμο ευπρόσδεκτα!



με τον κινητηρα πως θα το συνδεσεις ???
αυτη η κατασκευη νωμιζω πως κανει μονο για περιφραξη ηλεκτροπληξιας

----------


## Danza

Σπινθήρα θα δώσω στα μπουζί... Ο κινητήρας γιατί να συνδεθεί?

Εκτός αν εννοείς να διαβάζει τις στροφές, το ντιστριμπιτέρ δεν έχει καλώδια για αυτή την δουλειά αλλά έχει σένσορα στην τροχαλία του στρόφαλου για αυτή τη δουλειά

----------


## -nikos-

> Σπινθήρα θα δώσω στα μπουζί... Ο κινητήρας γιατί να συνδεθεί?
> 
> Εκτός αν εννοείς να διαβάζει τις στροφές, το ντιστριμπιτέρ δεν έχει καλώδια για αυτή την δουλειά αλλά έχει σένσορα στην τροχαλία του στρόφαλου για αυτή τη δουλειά



ναι....ο σενσορας που συνεεται ??

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

για δείτε και εδω

----------


## -nikos-

> για δείτε και εδω



πολυ καλο..μπραβο :Thumbup1: 
αυτη η ηλεκτρονικη δεν χρειαζεται πηνιο υψηλης και ειναι και ευκολη κατασκευη.
Danza θα χρειαστεις δυο τετειες και τεσσερις πολαπλασιαστες

----------


## -nikos-

βρηκα και αυτο απο την προσωπικη μου συλογη 
[το σχεδιο το σκαναρισα οσο καλυτερα μπορουσα]
αλλο 2 001.jpgαλλο 2.jpgηλεκτρονικες.jpg

----------


## Danza

> ναι....ο σενσορας που συνεεται ??




Στην μαμά ECU....

Παντελή καλό αλλά πολύ περίπλοκο και με μεγάλο κόστος απο ότι βλέπω.... ειδικά άμα θέλω 4 πολλαπλασιαστές!

----------


## Danza

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsciQgLzlic

Το πρώτο σχηματικό σε λειτουργία! Για ρίχτε μια ματιά.

Τον σένσορα μέτρησης στροφών που τον συνδέουμε αν χρειάζεται? Σχηματικό διαθέσιμο?

Και το ξαναλέω πως θέλω να οδηγήσω ΕΝΑΝ πολλαπλασιαστή και αυτός με την σειρά του να δίνει τάση στο ντιστριμπιτέρ. ΔΕΝ θέλω πολλούς πολλαπλασιαστές και περίπλοκες καταστάσεις, θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι απλό αλλά δυνατό. Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## DT200

Γεια σου φίλε και καλή επιτυχία...
είμαι μηχανικός αυτ/των με καλές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών.

δύστυχος με αυτά που έχεις βρει μέχρι τώρα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά.

ο κυριότερος λόγος είναι ότι με αυτό το σχέδιο που θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις,
δεν λαμβάνει υπ'οψιν του την *ταχύτητα περιστροφής* του κινητήρα (άρα και την προπορία)
και το *άνω νεκρό σημείο* των εμβόλων (η οποία θέλει ακρίβεια μίας μοίρας)

καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Danza

> Γεια σου φίλε και καλή επιτυχία...
> είμαι μηχανικός αυτ/των με καλές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών.
> 
> δύστυχος με αυτά που έχεις βρει μέχρι τώρα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά.
> 
> ο κυριότερος λόγος είναι ότι με αυτό το σχέδιο που θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις,
> δεν λαμβάνει υπ'οψιν του την *ταχύτητα περιστροφής* του κινητήρα (άρα και την προπορία)
> και το *άνω νεκρό σημείο* των εμβόλων (η οποία θέλει ακρίβεια μίας μοίρας)
> 
> καλή συνέχεια.



Γειά σου φίλε μου και σε ευχαριστώ!

Το ξέρω αλλά τόσες τέτοιες μετατροπές που έχω δει πως τις κάνουν, τι χρησιμοποιούν.... Αυτά δεν μπορώ να βρώ πουθενά!

----------


## Danza

Σας έχω ζαλίσει το ξέρω χαχαχαχα αλλά συγχωρέστε με γιατί είναι πολύ σημαντικό για εμένα (προσωπική λόξα να ξαναακούσω 2 2πλά)

Λοιπόν εφόσον έχουμε αυτόν τον αισθητήρα πάνω στην τροχαλία στροφάλου, η τροχαλία έχει δόντια και στο ΑΝΣ του 1ου εμβόλου έχει ένα μικρό κενό (βλ. φωτό)

Σε ένα κλασικό κύκλωμα παλαιού τύπου είχαν τις πλατίνες για αυτή τη δουλειά. Εγώ σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω ένα κύκλωμα που να είναι και ενισχυτής και οδηγός του πολλαπλασιαστή και στον ρόλο της πλατίνας να υπάρχει ο αισθητήρας! Καλά τα λέω?

Στην φωτογραφία θα δείτε την τροχαλία στροφάλου και το κενό που έλεγα για το ΑΝΣ 1ου εμβόλου.

Ο αισθητήρας (2 ή 3 καλώδια έχει) βρήσκεται ακριβώς απο κάτω αλλά είναι ολίγον μανίκι να τον βγάλω φωτογραφία.

----------


## αθικτον

> με τον κινητηρα πως θα το συνδεσεις ???
> αυτη η κατασκευη νωμιζω πως κανει μονο για περιφραξη ηλεκτροπληξιας




Καλησπερα φιλε "Danza". Ειναι λιγο διαφορετικο απο τα προσχεδια που σου εδωσα .Ξεχασες και την αντισταση αναμεσα στις 4 βασεις και το συλλεκτη (ειναι βασικο, χωρις αυτη ,δεν θα δουλεψει αυτο που'χεις φτιαξει). Ετσι οπως 
το 'χεις θα βγαζει σπιθα συνεχεια. Για να παρει σωστα μπρος ,πρεπει ο πολ/στης να δινει σπιθα με ακριβη συγχρονισμο,μια φορα στον καταλληλο χρονο, καθε κυλινδρου. Αυτα για να δουλευει συμβατικα ,χωρις φοβο να παρει φωτια. 
      Με τη  μεθοδο που διαλεξες, (που δεν συγχρονιζεται απο τον κινητηρα) το  ρευμα θα πηγαινει στα "μπουζι" οπως το διαμοιραζει ο διανομεας, χωρις καθολου "avance". Στα ενδιαμεσα των ακιδων ,το ραουλο, θα
ειναι στον αερα, πραγμα επικινδυνο, γιατι δεν ξερεις που θα "κεραυνισει",(αν παει στη μπαταρια....καληνυχτα).Το πιο ασφαλες, ειναι να παρεις το καλωδιο απο το πλιν του πολ/στη και να
οδηγησεις τα δυο προσχεδια που σου εδωσα, εννοειται οτι θα πειραματιστεις για να βρεις τις τιμες των υλικων,οι οποιες ειναι κρισιμες και αν δεν γινει σωστος υπολογισμος ,δεν θα δουλεψει καθολου.
     Κανε μεγαλη θεωριτικη μελετη, πολλα προσχεδια
,για να καταληξεις σε κατι που θα σε ικανοποιει.

     φιλικα,Γεωργιος,(αθικτον).

----------


## Danza

> Καλησπερα φιλε "Danza". Ειναι λιγο διαφορετικο απο τα προσχεδια που σου εδωσα .Ξεχασες και την αντισταση αναμεσα στις 4 βασεις και το συλλεκτη (ειναι βασικο, χωρις αυτη ,δεν θα δουλεψει αυτο που'χεις φτιαξει). Ετσι οπως 
> το 'χεις θα βγαζει σπιθα συνεχεια. Για να παρει σωστα μπρος ,πρεπει ο πολ/στης να δινει σπιθα με ακριβη συγχρονισμο,μια φορα στον καταλληλο χρονο, καθε κυλινδρου. Αυτα για να δουλευει συμβατικα ,χωρις φοβο να παρει φωτια. 
>       Με τη  μεθοδο που διαλεξες, (που δεν συγχρονιζεται απο τον κινητηρα) το  ρευμα θα πηγαινει στα "μπουζι" οπως το διαμοιραζει ο διανομεας, χωρις καθολου "avance". Στα ενδιαμεσα των ακιδων ,το ραουλο, θα
> ειναι στον αερα, πραγμα επικινδυνο, γιατι δεν ξερεις που θα "κεραυνισει",(αν παει στη μπαταρια....καληνυχτα).Το πιο ασφαλες, ειναι να παρεις το καλωδιο απο το πλιν του πολ/στη και να
> οδηγησεις τα δυο προσχεδια που σου εδωσα, εννοειται οτι θα πειραματιστεις για να βρεις τις τιμες των υλικων,οι οποιες ειναι κρισιμες και αν δεν γινει σωστος υπολογισμος ,δεν θα δουλεψει καθολου.
>      Κανε μεγαλη θεωριτικη μελετη, πολλα προσχεδια
> ,για να καταληξεις σε κατι που θα σε ικανοποιει.
> 
>      φιλικα,Γεωργιος,(αθικτον).



Έγινε Γιώργο... Είμαι ήδη σε ένα προσχέδιο. Μόλις το τελειώσω θα ποστάρω να πείτε εντυπώσεις!

Υ.Γ. ευχαριστώ εσένα και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά για την βοήθεια γιατί όλοι οι άλλοι με κοιτούσαν σαν εξωγήινο!

----------


## selectronic

Λοιπόν, από όσο θυμάμαι σε μία παρόμοια κατασκευή που είχε κάνει ένας φίλος πριν καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια, ουσιαστικά αντί χρησιμοποιείς τον διανομέα για να διακόπτεις το ρεύμα στον πολ/στη, τον βάζεις σαν «οδηγό» σε ένα κύκλωμα που είναι στην ουσία «τρανζίστορ σαν διακόπτης» (μπορεί να είναι και MOSFET, TRIAC κτλ). Έτσι  ο διανομέας απλώς δίνει το «σήμα» (σαν 555) για να οδηγηθούν τα τρανζίστορ που με την σειρά τους οδηγούν τον πολ/στη που βγάζει υψηλή για τα μπουζί. Σου εγγυώμαι ότι όποιο κύκλωμα δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει τον διανομέα, δεν
 θα δουλέψει! Ένα ακόμα συν με αυτά τα κυκλώματα (πέραν του δυνατότερου σπινθήρα) είναι ότι επειδή ακριβώς ο διανομέας δεν τραβάει το ζόρι του ρεύματος του πολ/στη (τσαφ στο άναμα, τσαφ στο σβήσε) αλλά δίνει μόνο την εντολή, η πλατίνες δεν τρώγονται κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι και ζουν σχεδόν για πάντα.    

 Αυτά το ολίγα θυμάμαι, στον φίλο μου το κύκλωμα δούλεψε ρολόι αλλά ούτε που ξέρω πως ήταν,  έχω όμως το κιτ της Vellemanσε PDFρίξε του μια ματιά:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=22JT416C

----------


## Danza

> Λοιπόν, από όσο θυμάμαι σε μία παρόμοια κατασκευή που είχε κάνει ένας φίλος πριν καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια, ουσιαστικά αντί χρησιμοποιείς τον διανομέα για να διακόπτεις το ρεύμα στον πολ/στη, τον βάζεις σαν «οδηγό» σε ένα κύκλωμα που είναι στην ουσία «τρανζίστορ σαν διακόπτης» (μπορεί να είναι και MOSFET, TRIAC κτλ). Έτσι  ο διανομέας απλώς δίνει το «σήμα» (σαν 555) για να οδηγηθούν τα τρανζίστορ που με την σειρά τους οδηγούν τον πολ/στη που βγάζει υψηλή για τα μπουζί. Σου εγγυώμαι ότι όποιο κύκλωμα δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει τον διανομέα, δεν
>  θα δουλέψει! Ένα ακόμα συν με αυτά τα κυκλώματα (πέραν του δυνατότερου σπινθήρα) είναι ότι επειδή ακριβώς ο διανομέας δεν τραβάει το ζόρι του ρεύματος του πολ/στη (τσαφ στο άναμα, τσαφ στο σβήσε) αλλά δίνει μόνο την εντολή, η πλατίνες δεν τρώγονται κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι και ζουν σχεδόν για πάντα.    
> 
>  Αυτά το ολίγα θυμάμαι, στον φίλο μου το κύκλωμα δούλεψε ρολόι αλλά ούτε που ξέρω πως ήταν,  έχω όμως το κιτ της Vellemanσε PDFρίξε του μια ματιά:
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=22JT416C



Πραγματικά ότι χρειαζόμουν!

Εμένα δεν έχει πλατίνες ο διανομέας, έχω ομως hall sensor στον στρόφαλο (αισθητήρας στροφάλου) προεγκατεστημένο απο το εργοστάσιο για αυτή τη δουλειά! Στην ουσία εκεί που συνδέεις το σήμα απο τις πλατίνες συνδέεις τον hall sensor  :Wink:

----------


## selectronic

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα φίλε Danza, πάντως να ξέρεις ότι 
  Α) η ψύκτρα θα βράζει, βάλε την μεγαλύτερη που μπορείς και πρόσεχε που θα ακουμπάει
  Β) η κατασκευή πρέπει να μπει σε υδατοστεγές κουτί (κάποιο με o-ring ή κάτι παρόμοιο) καθώς στην μηχανή περνάνε νερά από τον δρόμο κτλ, άσε που αν το πας για πλύσιμο και της ρίξουνε με το πιεστικό θα ψάχνεις για γερανό!

  Καλή τύχη (βάλε και ένα wav με τον ήχο από τα διπλά όταν τελειώσεις :Laugh: )!

----------

Danza (14-06-11)

----------


## Danza

> Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα φίλε Danza, πάντως να ξέρεις ότι 
>   Α) η ψύκτρα θα βράζει, βάλε την μεγαλύτερη που μπορείς και πρόσεχε που θα ακουμπάει
>   Β) η κατασκευή πρέπει να μπει σε υδατοστεγές κουτί (κάποιο με o-ring ή κάτι παρόμοιο) καθώς στην μηχανή περνάνε νερά από τον δρόμο κτλ, άσε που αν το πας για πλύσιμο και της ρίξουνε με το πιεστικό θα ψάχνεις για γερανό!
> 
>   Καλή τύχη (βάλε και ένα wav με τον ήχο από τα διπλά όταν τελειώσεις)!



Αυτά εννοούνται φίλε! Δεν θα γίνει αρπα κόλλα η δουλειά!
wav θέλεις ή βίντεο με "μαστίγωμα"?  :Laugh:

----------


## innovation

Καλησπέρα, 
ξεκινώντας να διαβάζω το thread θα σου πρότεινα να κρατήσεις το  injection και να κανεις τον δικό σου εγκέφαλο, αλλα βλέποντας οτι θέλεις  να την "ακούσεις" με τα διπλά (και συμφωνώ τρελά με αυτό) 
θα σου έλεγα απλά να διαβάσεις καλά την θεωρία και τις λύσεις που  χρησιμοποιούν στο www.megasquirt.info & www.msefi.com. Το project  είναι πολύ ώριμο και δουλέυει σε παρα πολλές εγκαταστάσεις. Η εμπειρία  των φίλων στο 
φορουμ του site πιστευω θα σου λύσει πολλές απορίες. 
Καλές μετατροπές , ελπίζω να βοήθησα

----------


## Danza

Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ φίλε.

Δεν θέλω εγκεφάλους και τα ρέστα, θέλω "brutal old school" κατάσταση για αυτό και το ψάχνω με κίτ ανάφλεξης.... Αν ήθελα injection θα έβαζα έναν MS και θα ηρεμούσα αλλά πολύ κακό για το τίποτα, τίποτα δεν συγκρίνεται με το "κατσαβίδιασμα" ....αν με καταλαβαίνεις  :Wink:

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα φιλε "Danza".Κι'εμενα με κοιτουσαν σαν εξωγη'ι'νο, γιατι το θεμα ελαχιστοι το κατεχουν, αφου ειναι θεμα "ταμπου" και η τεχνωγνωσια του ειναι κρυφη.
     Μη βαλεις "mosfet" θα τα καψει αμεσως. 
     Το γραναζι στην τροχαλια ,ειναι φτιαγμενο να δινει παρα πολλα σηματα, σε καθε κυκλο καυσης και ενα κενο, που δειχνει το Α.Ν.Σ. ,σκετο δεν μπορει να οδηγησει. Ψαξε μεσα στο καπακι των βαλβιδων
(ψευτοκαπακο, το καλυμα των βαλβιδων που εχει την ταπα του λαδιου),υπαρχει ακομα ενα "ματακι"
που "διαβαζει" τον εκκεντροφορο, (θα δεις υπαρχει καλωδιο). Η επεξεργασια των σηματων, απο τροχαλια στροφαλου και εκκεντροφορο ,δινει τον παλμο για τον πολ/στη. δηλαδη με λιγα λογια: "διαβαζει" στροφαλο και εκκεντροφορο για να δουλεψει.
      Η πιο σιγουρες λυσεις ειναι δυο: ή 1) Να βγαλεις το διανομεα ,να τον τρυπησεις, και να του βαλεις "σενσορα" (αισθητηρα-"ματι"), αλλα πρεπει να του
βαλεις "φουσκα υποπιεσεως (φουσκα "avance"),με
σωληνακι που θα παιρνει υποπιεση κατω απο την
πεταλουδα του "καρμπιρατερ" καθως και φυγοκεντρα,αντιβαρα,ή, 
2) Πιο απλο, να βρεις διανομεα που να ταιριαζει, απο παλια μηχανη με "καρμπιρατερ",που να τα'χει ολα αυτα που ειπα, στην 1η λυση. 
    Αυτα που σου γραφω, ειναι "ευαγγελιο",δεν ειναι
στο περιπου, ειναι ακριβως αυτα που πρεπει να κανεις ,αλλιως δεν θα δουλεψει τιποτα.
    Τα ξερω καλα ,γιατι ειμαι ειδικα ειδικος, εχω κανει
τετοιο συστημα με τρομερη σπιθα και δουλευει κρυο,
(παγωμενα τρανζιστορ,χωρις ψυκτρα και πολ/στης θερμοκρασια σωματος),αφου να φανταστεις, σκεφτομουνα να το εμπορευτω, αλλα πηραν ολοι αμαξια με εγκεφαλο, οποτε το αφησα.
  Σου δινω κι'ενα προσχεδιο γιανα δεις τι πρεπει να'χει το "ντιστριμπιτερ" μεσα.
   Φαινεται απλο αλλα εχει λεπτομερειες βασικες.

                          φιλικα Γιωργος,(αθικτον).dis.JPG

----------

Danza (14-06-11)

----------


## Danza

Είσαι Δάσκαλος Γιώργο....

Επισυνάπτω 3 screenshot, ένα για το μάτι στροφάλου (Hall Sensor) (CKP Sensor), ένα για το μάτι εκκεντροφόρου (CMP Sensor) και ένα κύκλωμα που σχεδίασα βάση του κίτ Velleman που πόσταρε ο φίλος *selectronic*
Δεν αναφέρθηκα στο μάτι εκκεντροφόρου γιατί οι παλαιού τύπου διανομείς που είχαν πλατίνες δεν "διάβαζαν" και εκκεντροφόρο και στρόφαλο αλλά μόνο τι στροφές έχει ο κινητήρας σαν σύνολο και έκοβαν/έδιναν ρεύμα στην κατάλληλη στιγμή.

Γιώργο το σκέφτηκα να βάλω ντιστριμπιτέρ απο καρμπιρατεράτο αλλά το θέμα είναι πως δεν έχει υποδοχή (εκτός αν δεν την έχω δεί) και η μόνη λύση για να γίνει αυτό είναι μηχανουργείο, κόψιμο μια πλάκα να πατήσει ο διανομέας με μια τροχαλία και κίνηση με ιμάντα, πράγμα που θέλω να αποφύγω για ευνοήτους λόγους!

Πάντως ο κωδικός του κινητήρα είναι M40B18 (18 4E 1), 4 κύλινδρος και είναι απο Ε30 (μεταγενέστερα τα έβαλε το εργοστάσιο και στα Ε34)

----------


## αθικτον

> Είσαι Δάσκαλος Γιώργο....
> 
> Επισυνάπτω 3 screenshot, ένα για το μάτι στροφάλου (Hall Sensor) (CKP Sensor), ένα για το μάτι εκκεντροφόρου (CMP Sensor) και ένα κύκλωμα που σχεδίασα βάση του κίτ Velleman που πόσταρε ο φίλος *selectronic*
> Δεν αναφέρθηκα στο μάτι εκκεντροφόρου γιατί οι παλαιού τύπου διανομείς που είχαν πλατίνες δεν "διάβαζαν" και εκκεντροφόρο και στρόφαλο αλλά μόνο τι στροφές έχει ο κινητήρας σαν σύνολο και έκοβαν/έδιναν ρεύμα στην κατάλληλη στιγμή.
> 
> Γιώργο το σκέφτηκα να βάλω ντιστριμπιτέρ απο καρμπιρατεράτο αλλά το θέμα είναι πως δεν έχει υποδοχή (εκτός αν δεν την έχω δεί) και η μόνη λύση για να γίνει αυτό είναι μηχανουργείο, κόψιμο μια πλάκα να πατήσει ο διανομέας με μια τροχαλία και κίνηση με ιμάντα, πράγμα που θέλω να αποφύγω για ευνοήτους λόγους!
> 
> Πάντως ο κωδικός του κινητήρα είναι M40B18 (18 4E 1), 4 κύλινδρος και είναι απο Ε30 (μεταγενέστερα τα έβαλε το εργοστάσιο και στα Ε34)




    Φιλε δημητρη ("Danza"). Μοναδα επεξεργασιας που να "διαβαζει" και τους 2 αισθητηρες δεν εχω κατασκευασει θα πρεπει να παω στο σχεδιαστηριο
για να σε βοηθησω.
      Η μηχανη μπορει να εχει θεση για διανομεα και να'ναι ταπωμενη ,ψαξε προσεκτικα. Αν δεν εχει ,τοτε 
αλλαξε κεφαλη ,απο προηγουμενο μοντελο μηχανης που να ταιριαζει στο "μπλοκ" και βεβαια να'χει διανομεα με "σενσορα" καλυτερα και οχι πλατινα. Σ'αυτη την περιπτωση πρεπει να σου πω οτι,αν ανοιξεις μηχανη,δεν ξερεις αν θα κλεισει καλα. 
     Κατι ασχετο,εχεις σκυλο;
                           φιλικα,γιωργος,(αθικτον).

----------


## -nikos-

εγω νομιζω οτι το κουραζετε το θεμα πολυ,ο τετραχρονος κινητηρας 
μπορει να δεχθει δυο σπινθηρες ανα τεσσερις χρονους, μια απλη ηλεκτρονικη μπορει
να τροφωδοτισει δυο πολαπλασιαστες αρα και τους δυο απο τους τεσσερις κυλινδρους και 
με την τοποθετηση του σενσωρα βαζεις και τα αναλογα ανβανς στις μιρες που θελεις και 
μπορεις να εναλασεις το ανβανς με δευτερο σενσωρα που να λιτουργει ητε με SDI κατασκευη 
ητε με ρελε συνδεδεμενο στο στροφωμετρο.
Το ντριστιπιτερ αν θυμαστε ειχε ανβανς υποπιεσης που ειναι απαρετιτο στις υψιλες στροφες 
κατι που ο δικος σου σχεδιασμος δεν εχει Δημητρη.

----------


## αθικτον

> εγω νομιζω οτι το κουραζετε το θεμα πολυ,ο τετραχρονος κινητηρας 
> μπορει να δεχθει δυο σπινθηρες ανα τεσσερις χρονους, μια απλη ηλεκτρονικη μπορει
> να τροφωδοτισει δυο πολαπλασιαστες αρα και τους δυο απο τους τεσσερις κυλινδρους και 
> με την τοποθετηση του σενσωρα βαζεις και τα αναλογα ανβανς στις μιρες που θελεις και 
> μπορεις να εναλασεις το ανβανς με δευτερο σενσωρα που να λιτουργει ητε με SDI κατασκευη 
> ητε με ρελε συνδεδεμενο στο στροφωμετρο.
> Το ντριστιπιτερ αν θυμαστε ειχε ανβανς υποπιεσης που ειναι απαρετιτο στις υψιλες στροφες 
> κατι που ο δικος σου σχεδιασμος δεν εχει Δημητρη.




Καλησπερα φιλε Νικο(-nikos-). Γνωριζω για τους διπλους πολ/στες . Ο φιλος δημητρης θελει να το αποφυγει και να κανει ιδιοκατασκευη. Αν παρει κατι ετοιμο ,θα'ταν ευκολο να το φτιαξει και δεν θα χρειαζοταν τοση αλληλογραφια. 
           Το γραναζι της τροχαλιας που μπαινει ο "σενσορας"εχει πανω απο 30 δοντια ,δεν ειναι οπως στα αμαξια με ηλεκτρονικη , χωρις εγκεφαλο, για να ειναι απλο.
    Αν μου επιτρεπεις ,δυο ερωτησεις:1) Αν οσο ανεβαινουν οι στροφες ,αλλαξει το "avance"μια φορα με ρελε, αυτο ειναι αρκετο για να μην κανει "πυρακια" και να βγαλει τη δυναμη που πρεπει,
στις στροφες που πρεπει ;
2) Εχεις  οδηγησει ή εχεις δει αμαξι να το'χει ετσι και
να δουλευει απροβληματιστα ; 
       Αν μπορεις δειξε μας ενα κυκλωμα "SDI".


                        φιλικα,Γεωργιος,(αθικτον).

----------


## Danza

> εγω νομιζω οτι το κουραζετε το θεμα πολυ,ο τετραχρονος κινητηρας 
> μπορει να δεχθει δυο σπινθηρες ανα τεσσερις χρονους, μια απλη ηλεκτρονικη μπορει
> να τροφωδοτισει δυο πολαπλασιαστες αρα και τους δυο απο τους τεσσερις κυλινδρους και 
> με την τοποθετηση του σενσωρα βαζεις και τα αναλογα ανβανς στις μιρες που θελεις και 
> μπορεις να εναλασεις το ανβανς με δευτερο σενσωρα που να λιτουργει ητε με SDI κατασκευη 
> ητε με ρελε συνδεδεμενο στο στροφωμετρο.
> Το ντριστιπιτερ αν θυμαστε ειχε ανβανς υποπιεσης που ειναι απαρετιτο στις υψιλες στροφες 
> κατι που ο δικος σου σχεδιασμος δεν εχει Δημητρη.



Άμα ήταν έτσι το ήξερα Νίκο, θα πήγαινα σε έτοιμη λύση (βλ. www.electromotive-inc.com Electromotive XDI2) που είναι σαν αυτό που πόσταρα πρίν με σένσορα στον στρόφαλο και 2 ή 3 πολλαπλασιαστές και ηλεκτρονικά ρυθμιζόμενο και και και και αλλά τίποτα δεν έχει την χαρά του DIY ειδικά όταν πάρει μπροστά και λες "αυτό το έφτιαξα εγώ μόνος μου και δουλεύει"!

Εφόσον ο σένσορας είναι ήδη προεγκατεστημένος σε μια θέση απο το εργοστάσιο με τις μοίρες/γωνίες που πρέπει γιατί να μην δουλέψει? Στην ουσία έναν ενισχυτή τάσης παρεμβάλουμε για τον πολλαπλασιαστή  :Cool:  Για αυτό σας ποστάρισα τα thumbnails απο το autodata να δείτε τι κυματομορφές έχει στον σένσορα και τι τάση διαβάζει η ECU ή στο ρελαντί (engine idling) ή στις 3000rpm και πάει λέγοντας. Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να πάρει μπροστά και να πάει, στην πορεία θα βελτιώνεται όλο και πιο πολύ.

Γιώργο ναι έχω ένα πίντσερ τώρα αλλά πρίν 2 χρόνια είχα ζευγάρι Dobermann αλλά δυστηχώς τα έχασα.....

----------


## Danza

Και ένα βίντεο με το παραπάνω σύστημα (Electromotive XDI2)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TVO5pBzios


Και άλλο ένα που είναι με παλιού τύπου διανομέα αλλά δεν έχει αβάνς υποπίεσης....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz4Jq...1&feature=fvwp

----------


## -nikos-

> Καλησπερα φιλε Νικο
> Αν μου επιτρεπεις ,δυο ερωτησεις:1) Αν οσο ανεβαινουν οι στροφες ,αλλαξει το "avance"μια φορα με ρελε, αυτο ειναι αρκετο για να μην κανει "πυρακια" και να βγαλει τη δυναμη που πρεπει,
> στις στροφες που πρεπει ;
> 2) Εχεις οδηγησει ή εχεις δει αμαξι να το'χει ετσι και
> να δουλευει απροβληματιστα ; 
> Αν μπορεις δειξε μας ενα κυκλωμα "SDI".
> 
> 
> φιλικα,Γεωργιος,(αθικτον).



 
κυκλωμα για SDI εχω αλλα απετει πηνιο υψηλης για να λιτουργεισει κατι που 
τα αυτοκινητα δεν εχουν, αλλα εχω οδιγησει αμαξι που ειχε την αναφλεξη της μανας του
και εχουμε προσθεσει δευτερο σενσωρα με ρελε στις 72μοιρες συνδεδεμενο στο στροφωμετρο
και δεν μπορω να περιγραψω τι κανει οταν περναει τις 4500στροφες,,,,,θελει πολυ ψυχραιμια για
να οδυγιθει γιατι το ιντζεξιον συνεχιζει να τροφωδοτει με την βωηθεια χταποδιου αντικοφτη.
τα πυρακια χτυπανε κατω απο τις 2000στροφες οπου ετιμαζεται να παρει αναποδες,κατι που δεν 
συμβενει γιατι ''κλεινει'' το ρελε.

----------


## Danza

> κυκλωμα για SDI εχω αλλα απετει πηνιο υψηλης για να λιτουργεισει κατι που 
> τα αυτοκινητα δεν εχουν, αλλα εχω οδιγησει αμαξι που ειχε την αναφλεξη της μανας του
> και εχουμε προσθεσει δευτερο σενσωρα με ρελε στις 72μοιρες συνδεδεμενο στο στροφωμετρο
> και δεν μπορω να περιγραψω τι κανει οταν περναει τις 4500στροφες,,,,,θελει πολυ ψυχραιμια για
> να οδυγιθει γιατι το ιντζεξιον συνεχιζει να τροφωδοτει με την βωηθεια χταποδιου αντικοφτη.
> τα πυρακια χτυπανε κατω απο τις 2000στροφες οπου ετιμαζεται να παρει αναποδες,κατι που δεν 
> συμβενει γιατι ''κλεινει'' το ρελε.



Απορώ γιατί δεν έχεις κάνει ακόμα upload το σχηματικό χαχαχαχα

----------


## -nikos-

> Απορώ γιατί δεν έχεις κάνει ακόμα upload το σχηματικό χαχαχαχα



οριστε με τρεις σενσωρες και δυο πολλαπλασιαστεςηλεκτρονικες.jpg

----------

Danza (15-06-11)

----------


## Danza

Πολύ ωραίο το κύκλωμα και αρκετά δυνατό....

Λοιπόν να ρωτήσω κάτι τελευταίο για να προχωρήσω στην κατασκευή. Το κύκλωμα που πόσταρα πρίν με τον hall sensor θα δουλέψει?

Αρχικά με νοιάζει να πάρει μπροστά, να δουλέψει και ύστερα να βελτιωθεί με άλλη ανάφλεξη!

----------


## -nikos-

θα δουλεψει.
Να θυμασε οτι οταν εχουμε τεσσερις χρονους και αναφλεξη στις 15μοιρες ανβανς
μπορουμε να εχουμε δυο σπινθηρες ανα δυο χρονους διοτι οι 15μοιρες πριν το ανω νεκρο σιμειο της 
σιμπιεσης
ειναι το ανβανς και οταν εχουμε εξαγωγη-ισαγωγη ο σπινθηρας ''πευτει'' μεσα σε καυσαεριο γιατι 
δεν εχει αρχησει η ισαγωγη του μιγματος[αερα-βενζηνης]και ετσι δεν διμιουργειται προβλημα.
η σηζιτηση εχει σκοπο να φτιαξεις απο την αρχη την σωστη κατασκευη γιατι αν δουλευει 
σαν του μαλκοτση τον κινητηρα τι να το κανεις,,,,σκοπος ειναι να παει μαμιοντας εξ αρχης.
καλη τυχη με την κατασκευη σου.

----------

Danza (15-06-11)

----------


## Danza

> θα δουλεψει.
> Να θυμασε οτι οταν εχουμε τεσσερις χρονους και αναφλεξη στις 15μοιρες ανβανς
> μπορουμε να εχουμε δυο σπινθηρες ανα δυο χρονους διοτι οι 15μοιρες πριν το ανω νεκρο σιμειο της 
> σιμπιεσης
> ειναι το ανβανς και οταν εχουμε εξαγωγη-ισαγωγη ο σπινθηρας ''πευτει'' μεσα σε καυσαεριο γιατι 
> δεν εχει αρχησει η ισαγωγη του μιγματος[αερα-βενζηνης]και ετσι δεν διμιουργειται προβλημα.
> *η σηζιτηση εχει σκοπο να φτιαξεις απο την αρχη* την σωστη κατασκευη γιατι αν δουλευει 
> σαν του μαλκοτση τον κινητηρα τι να το κανεις,,,,*σκοπος ειναι να παει μαμιοντας εξ αρχης.*



Με νιώθεις ρε φίλε! Αλλά έχω ξεβρακωθεί το τελευταίο διάστημα και δεν με παίρνει για πολλά, ας πάει και πιο χαλαρά για ένα μήνα να μαζέψουμε λίγο ρευστό πρώτα γιατί θέλει ρυθμίσματα και πολλά κόλπα + οτι πρέπει να κάτσω να σχεδιάσω το PCB και επειδή δεν είναι μικρό θα φάει λίγες μέρες (μην κάνουμε κανα λάθος), + οτι θέλει πηνίο 200vAC δεν θέλω να κάνω αρπακόλλα δουλειά και γίνω "Ήχος και Θέαμα"

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα φιλε ("Danza"). Αν  ενισχυσεις τον "σενσορα" της τροχαλιας του καθρεφτη (η οποια τροχαλια εχει 40 και, δοντια) και τον δωσεις στην ηλεκτρονικη που θα φτιαξεις, δεν θα δουλεψει.
       Μελετησε τα προσχεδια και τα προηγουμενα "post" που σου εγραψα.Κανε μου ερωτησεις με προσωπικο μηνυμα αν θες.Στα λεω αυτα γιατι βλεπω πως εχεις ορεξη για κατασκευη και ειναι κριμα ν'απογοητευτεις.

                                φιλικα,Γιωργος,(αθικτον).

----------


## αθικτον

Φιλε δημητρη. Στον κομβο D5,C5,να βαλεις οπωσδηποτε διοδο,με το πλιν στη γειωση 
(να δειχνει με φορα προς τα πανω),να ξερεις πως οι τιμες των αντιστασεων ειναι κρισιμες.Πριν το βαλεις πανω να ανεβασεις το θεωριτικο. Που να φαινεται και απο που παιρνει σημα (τροχαλια ή εγκεφαλο) ,να δω τι εχεις κανει ,γιατι με 200ν παλμο στον πολ/στη δεν ξερεις στη δοκιμη τι μπορει να γινει. ( να'χεις μαζι πυροσβεστηρα).


                                       φιλικα, γιωργος,(αθικτον).

----------

Danza (16-06-11)

----------


## αθικτον

> οριστε με τρεις σενσωρες και δυο πολλαπλασιαστεςΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 21022



Καλησπερα φιλε μου Νικο.Αν μου επιτρεπεις,μπορει να κανω και λαθος, αλλα το κυκλωμα ειναι για εναν πολ/στη,(εκτος κι'αν πανε κι'δυο στον ιδιο κυλινδρο),εφ'οσον εχει μονο
ενα ενεργο στοιχειο. 
       Αν ο φιλος δημητρης κανει το λαθος και συνδεσει δυο πολ/στες,σε γειτονικους κυλινδρους,
που οδηγουνται παραλληλα,(συμφασικα) οχι μονο δε θα παρει μπροστα αλλα ,μπορει
να διμιουργηθει προβλημα στη μηχανη του

----------


## Danza

> Φιλε δημητρη. Στον κομβο D5,C5,να βαλεις οπωσδηποτε διοδο,με το πλιν στη γειωση 
> (να δειχνει με φορα προς τα πανω),να ξερεις πως οι τιμες των αντιστασεων ειναι κρισιμες.Πριν το βαλεις πανω να ανεβασεις το θεωριτικο. Που να φαινεται και απο που παιρνει σημα (τροχαλια ή εγκεφαλο) ,να δω τι εχεις κανει ,γιατι με 200ν παλμο στον πολ/στη δεν ξερεις στη δοκιμη τι μπορει να γινει. ( να'χεις μαζι πυροσβεστηρα).
> 
> 
>                                        φιλικα, γιωργος,(αθικτον).



Καλημέρα Γιώργο. Για την δίοδο λες στο σχηματικό που ανέβασα εγώ?
Έχω βάλει ήδη στο pcb αλλά επειδή το σκέφτηκα αφού είχα ανεβάσει εδώ το σχηματικό για αυτό δεν φαίνεται.

Σου έχω στείλει ΠΜ

----------


## -nikos-

> Καλησπερα φιλε μου Νικο.Αν μου επιτρεπεις,μπορει να κανω και λαθος, αλλα το κυκλωμα ειναι για εναν πολ/στη,(εκτος κι'αν πανε κι'δυο στον ιδιο κυλινδρο),εφ'οσον εχει μονο
> ενα ενεργο στοιχειο. 
> Αν ο φιλος δημητρης κανει το λαθος και συνδεσει δυο πολ/στες,σε γειτονικους κυλινδρους,
> που οδηγουνται παραλληλα,(συμφασικα) οχι μονο δε θα παρει μπροστα αλλα ,μπορει
> να διμιουργηθει προβλημα στη μηχανη του



οταν ο ενας κυλινδρος κανει σιμπιεση ο αλλος κανει εξαγωγη και η αναφλεξη
πευτει με αβανς πριν ολοκληροθει η σιμπιεση και πριν αρχισει η ισαγωγη,που βλεπεις 
το παραξενο ?

----------


## αθικτον

> οταν ο ενας κυλινδρος κανει σιμπιεση ο αλλος κανει εξαγωγη και η αναφλεξη
> πευτει με αβανς πριν ολοκληροθει η σιμπιεση και πριν αρχισει η ισαγωγη,που βλεπεις 
> το παραξενο ?



      Θεωρητικα ειναι σωστα αυτα που λες ,οπως σου ειπα ξερω πως δουλευουν οι δυο πολ/στες χωρις διανομεα,αλλα το σχεδιο ειναι για εναν πολ/στη κι'ας εχει δυο εξοδους σχεδιασμενες. 
       Μιλας με ανθρωπο που τα'χει βρει αυτα με ολοκληρωμενα πειραματα πανω σε αμαξι που δουλευει με ιδιοκατασκευη (κρυα τρανζιστορ) εδω και χρονια.

                              φιλικα.Γεωργιος,(αθικτον).

----------


## -nikos-

> Θεωρητικα ειναι σωστα αυτα που λες ,οπως σου ειπα ξερω πως δουλευουν οι δυο πολ/στες χωρις διανομεα,αλλα το σχεδιο ειναι για εναν πολ/στη κι'ας εχει δυο εξοδους σχεδιασμενες. 
> Μιλας με ανθρωπο που τα'χει βρει αυτα με ολοκληρωμενα πειραματα πανω σε αμαξι που δουλευει με ιδιοκατασκευη (κρυα τρανζιστορ) εδω και χρονια.
> 
> φιλικα.Γεωργιος,(αθικτον).



και εγω στην πραξη τα εμαθα αλλα δεν καταλαβα πια κατασκευη θα φτιαξει ο δημητρης τελικα.
το δευτερο σχεδιο της SDI δεν κανει γιατι απετει πηνιο υψηλης τασης εκτος και αν
δωσει στην επαφη που μπενει η υψηλη απο καποιο ινβερτερακι απο 12βολτ το κανει 150-200.
το δευτερο σχεδιο το ανεβασα γιατι το ζητισατε.
αλλα και το προτο μπορει να οδηγισει δυο πολαπλασιαστες.

----------


## selectronic

Καρμπιρατέρ με SDI  :Blink:  Σούπερ-ουαου κατάσταση!

  Σοβαρά τώρα, εγώ νομίζω ότι ο άνθρωπος θέλει να την κάνει φτηνά και old school την δουλειά, νομίζω ότι το μόνο που θέλει είναι μία «ηλεκρονική».

  Άποψή μου πάντα…

----------

Danza (17-06-11)

----------


## -nikos-

> Καρμπιρατέρ με SDI  Σούπερ-ουαου κατάσταση!
> 
> Σοβαρά τώρα, εγώ νομίζω ότι ο άνθρωπος θέλει να την κάνει φτηνά και old school την δουλειά, νομίζω ότι το μόνο που θέλει είναι μία «ηλεκρονική».
> 
> Άποψή μου πάντα…



ξερεις καποια κατασκευη που να δινει σε τεσσερα μπουζι με ενα σενσωρα ????????

----------


## αθικτον

> Καλημέρα Γιώργο. Για την δίοδο λες στο σχηματικό που ανέβασα εγώ?
> Έχω βάλει ήδη στο pcb αλλά επειδή το σκέφτηκα αφού είχα ανεβάσει εδώ το σχηματικό για αυτό δεν φαίνεται.
> 
> Σου έχω στείλει ΠΜ



Καλησπερα φιλε μου. Σου εστειλα "πμ" αλλα ξεχασα το προσχεδιο.Οριστε:ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ.JPG

----------

Danza (17-06-11)

----------


## Danza

Δηλαδή άμα αφήσω τον εγκέφαλο πάνω δεν θα βγάζει σφάλμα? τα μπέκ ας πούμε δεν θα υπάρχουνε.... Πως θα "ξεγελάσω" τον εγκέφαλο?

Στην ουσία βάζουμε έναν ενισχυτή ανάφλεξης τίποτα άλλο σε σειρά με τον πολλαπλασιαστή! στο υπάρχον κύκλωμα

----------


## αθικτον

Πιθανον να βγαλει σφαλμα,δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.Υπαρχει τροπος να το ξεγελασεις,ψαξε το "ιντερνετ" γιατι δεν τον θυμαμαι,εχω χρονια ν'ασχοληθω,πρεπει να'χει σχεση με τον αισθητηρα "λαμδα",δεν το'χω κανει για να ξερω ακριβως τι να κανεις. Αλλα μπορει να αναψει κανενα λαμπακι μονο,στο "καντραν" και να δωσει εντολη στην αναφλεξη,και να λειτουργησει η μηχανη κανονικα.Μονο αν το βαλεις επανω θα ξερεις. 

     φιλικα, Γιωργος,(αθικτον).

----------


## diwattos

για ποιο λογο καταργεις της ηλεκτρονικη? απλα θα αφαιρεσεις τις φυσες των μπεκ τα μπεκ και θα βαλεις πανω το καρμπυρατερ! δε χρειαζεται κατι αλλο

----------


## Danza

> για ποιο λογο καταργεις της ηλεκτρονικη? απλα θα αφαιρεσεις τις φυσες των μπεκ τα μπεκ και θα βαλεις πανω το καρμπυρατερ! δε χρειαζεται κατι αλλο



Γιατί έχει τον λάμδα και το λούφτ (μετρητής εισερχόμενου αέρα) που αν αυτά τα 2 δεν είναι πάνω ειδικά το λούφτ δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δώσει σωστή εντολή στην ανάφλεξη, η μόνη λύση είναι να πάω σε πρόγραμμα Alpha N (να καταργήσω το λούφτ/MAF) αλλά μιλάμε για κόστος 1000Ε οπότε δεν αξίζει καν τον κόπο.

----------


## Danza

Λοιπόν ας τα πάρουμε λίγο απο την αρχή.

Σενσορας εκκεντροφόρου: http://baian.en.alibaba.com/viewimg/...E_NO_12_12.jpg Αυτός είναι σαν φωλιά (περνάει απο μέσα το μπουζοκαλώδιο του 1ου κυλίνδρου) και συνδέεται με τον εγκέφαλο.

Σένσορας στροφάλου: http://static.schmiedmann.dk/Product..._48125_big.jpg

Σας σχεδίασα και την τροχαλία με τον σένσορα όπως ακριβώς φαίνεται πάνω στον κινητήρα (συννημένο)

Κοιτάω να αποφύγω τον εργοστασιακό εγκέφαλο για τους λόγους που είπα και παραπάνω:




> Γιατί έχει τον λάμδα και το λούφτ (μετρητής εισερχόμενου αέρα) που αν αυτά τα 2 δεν είναι πάνω ειδικά το λούφτ δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δώσει σωστή εντολή στην ανάφλεξη, η μόνη λύση είναι να πάω σε πρόγραμμα Alpha N (να καταργήσω το λούφτ/MAF) αλλά μιλάμε για κόστος 1000Ε οπότε δεν αξίζει καν τον κόπο.



Αν δεν υπήρχε το λούφτ δεν θα με ένοιαζε. Αλλά καρμπυρατέρ και εγκέφαλος δεν πάει ρε παιδιά  :Very Happy:  (οι πιο παλιοί θα με καταλαβαίνετε)
Απο όσα έχω δεί μέχρι στιγμής και σε βιβλία ηλεκτρολογίας αυτοκινήτου και σε πολλά άλλα είδα πως τα παλαιά ντιστριμπιτέρ είχαν μια πλατίνα που ανοιγόκλεινε το ρεύμα στον πολλαπλασιαστή την κατάλληλη στιγμή, δεν είδα να έχει πολλές πλατίνες. Άλλωστε το ρευμα πρέπει να διακοπεί μόλις το 1ο έμβολο φτάσει στο ΑΝΣ και πάει λέγοντας. Για αυτό το λόγο έχει και η τροχαλία στον στρόφαλο αυτό το κενό.

τροχαλια.JPG

Edit: να βγάλω τα μπέκ και άμα ο εγκέφαλος "διαβάζει" χαλασμένο μπέκ και "φρικάρει" τι γίνεται μετά? Το ένα φέρνει τ'άλλο!

----------


## selectronic

Για τα μηχανολογικά δεν ξέρω, αλλά για τα μπεκ _πιστέυω_ ότι αν απλώς μετρήσεις τι αντίσταση έχουν, βάζεις 4 αντιστάσεις αντί αυτών και ο εγκέφαλος θα νομίζει ότι τα ανοιγοκλείνει μια χαρά (εκτός αν μετράει και το ρεύμα που τραβάνε οπότε βάλεις 4 βατικές να τραβάνε και φορτίο).

 Είναι όμως μόνο αυτό που πρέπει να «ξεγελάσεις» στον εγκέφαλο ή θα θέλει και άλλα 32 σήματα από αισθητήρες που θα καταργήσεις και θα σου βγει το λάδι να τον κάνεις να δουλέψει? Πάλι λέω πως δεν ξέρω και πολλά από μηχανολογικά, απλώς σκέπτομαι πιθανά προβλήματα.

----------


## Danza

Γιάννη μακάρι να ήταν μόνο τα μπέκ. Ο σκοπός μου όπως είπα απο την αρχή είναι να βγάλω τον εγκέφαλο να τον σπάσω με μια βαριοπούλα να ξορκίσω το κακό χαχαχαχα

Σοβαρά τώρα δεν θέλω εγκέφαλο πάνω και 1002 αισθητήρες που λέει ο λόγος.... Η Bmw έχει τους αισθητήρες εισερχόμενου αέρα (λουφτ) και αν τους καταργήσεις δεν λειτουργεί το αμάξι αλλά πρέπει να το βάλεις σε σειρά με τα καρμπυρατέρ αλλά θυσιάζεις τον ήχο τους (μεγάλο μείον για μένα!) ή σκας το χιλιαρικάκι και βάζεις πρόγραμμα alpha N για να μην έχεις το λούφτ....




Υ.γ. που θα πάει θα βρώ την λύση.... Τόσα ξενύχτια διαβάσματος δεν θα πάνε στράφη!

----------


## Danza

Βρέθηκε η λύση! (?)

http://www.datasheetdir.com/FM497+Po...mal-Management

Λειτουργεί με Hall sensor το συγκεκριμένο, δείχνει ιδανικό αρκεί να *υπάρχει* το ολοκληρωμένο....

----------


## αθικτον

πλακακι.JPG



> Βρέθηκε η λύση! (?)
> 
> http://www.datasheetdir.com/FM497+Po...mal-Management
> 
> Λειτουργεί με Hall sensor το συγκεκριμένο, δείχνει ιδανικό αρκεί να *υπάρχει* το ολοκληρωμένο....



Καλημερα φιλε ("ντανζα").Το "fm497 ή (L497)" δεν υπαρχει στην αθηνα.Ειναι "τσιπακι" για διανομεα,κι οχι για οδοντωτη τροχαλια. Σου'χω ξαναγραψει οτι, "εν ολιγεις" συστημα που ειναι για σενσορα "ντιστριμπιτερ" δεν κανει με τιποτα γιια σενσορα τροχαλιας.Αν θες να κανεις τον κοπο και να απογοητευτεις εισαι ελευθερος. Αν θες να ενισχυσεις το "σενσορα",ψαξε στα μαγαζια στη "στρατηγου καλαρη",στα πατησια για "πλακακι ηλεκτρονικης" της "GM" ή "MAGNETTI MARELLI" (πριν 8 χρονια ειχαν  30 ευρω,δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν καν τωρα).
Ειναι για διανομεα ομως,οχι για τροχαλια. Στο σχημα βλεπεις πως συνδεεται. (Τα καλωδια που φευγουν απο το "σενσορα" εχουν πολικοτητα σ'αυτο το "πλακακι",αν δεν δουλευει τα αντιστρεφεις).

          φιλικα, Γεωργιος,(αθικτον).

----------


## Danza

Επανήλθα.... Επειδή τελικά το θέμα με τα 2 διπλά δεν το βλέπω να προχωράει για διάφορους λόγους (θα βρώ κανα escort MK2, Ascona C, Alfa Romeo Veloce βρε αδερφέ να βγάλουμε γούστα) θα ενισχύσω το υπάρχον μοτέρ σε διάφορα στάδια....

Θα προχωρήσω στην ιδέα του φίλου Γιώργου (Άθικτον)

Αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω, υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλω άλλα τρανζίστορ (αντί για ένα θα βάλω 3 ή 4 ισχύος)? Αυτά που προτείνει η εταιρία δεν μπορώ να τα βρώ με τίποτα! Και επίσης υπάρχει κάποιος Χριστιανός να με βοηθήσει με την πλακέτα? Το παραδέχομαι δεν ξέρω απο αποχάλκωση τίποτα!

----------


## navar

λυπάμαι που θα σε στεναχωρήσω αλλα σε ενα μοτέρ αμα δεν βάλεις πακέτο και τον δικό του εγκέφαλο με την σωστή χαρτογράφηση ,ακόμα και να καταφέρεις να το βάλεις μπροστά , προβλέπω να δουλεύει σαν malkochi (ποτιστική μηχανή πετρελαίου ).
μακάρι να έχω άδικο αλλα η λογική αυτό λέει !

----------


## Danza

> λυπάμαι που θα σε στεναχωρήσω αλλα σε ενα μοτέρ αμα δεν βάλεις πακέτο και τον δικό του εγκέφαλο με την σωστή χαρτογράφηση ,ακόμα και να καταφέρεις να το βάλεις μπροστά , προβλέπω να δουλεύει σαν malkochi (ποτιστική μηχανή πετρελαίου ).
> μακάρι να έχω άδικο αλλα η λογική αυτό λέει !



Μα θα είναι ο μαμά εγκέφαλος πάνω.... Απλά το κυκλωματάκι το θέλω για πιο δυνατό σπινθήρα

----------


## navar

> Μα θα είναι ο μαμά εγκέφαλος πάνω.... Απλά το κυκλωματάκι το θέλω για πιο δυνατό σπινθήρα



έτσι αλλάζει το θέμα !
αν και νομίζω πως η δύναμη του συμπιεσμένου καυσίμου , δεν έχει ανάγκη απο μεγάλο σπινθίρα αλλα απλά απο τον σωστό σπινθήρα στην κατάλληλη στιγμή !
και όποιο κύκλωμα και να κάνεις να το ψάξεις μην σου δίνει καμία καθυστέρηση στον σπινθίρα και πάλι το μοτέρ δουλεύει ότι ναναι !

----------

Danza (25-06-11)

----------


## αθικτον

ΣΧΗΜ1.JPGΣΧΗΜ2.JPG



> Επανήλθα.... Επειδή τελικά το θέμα με τα 2 διπλά δεν το βλέπω να προχωράει για διάφορους λόγους (θα βρώ κανα escort MK2, Ascona C, Alfa Romeo Veloce βρε αδερφέ να βγάλουμε γούστα) θα ενισχύσω το υπάρχον μοτέρ σε διάφορα στάδια....
> 
> Θα προχωρήσω στην ιδέα του φίλου Γιώργου (Άθικτον)
> 
> Αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω, υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλω άλλα τρανζίστορ (αντί για ένα θα βάλω 3 ή 4 ισχύος)? Αυτά που προτείνει η εταιρία δεν μπορώ να τα βρώ με τίποτα! Και επίσης υπάρχει κάποιος Χριστιανός να με βοηθήσει με την πλακέτα? Το παραδέχομαι δεν ξέρω απο αποχάλκωση τίποτα!



Καλησπερα φιλε Δημητρη ("Danza"). Δεν θα φτιαξεις πλακετα,θα βιδωσεις τα  ισχυος στην  ψυκτρα και θα κολλησεις τα υπολοιπα στους ακροδεκτες στον αερα,οπως τα παλαια ραδιοφωνα. 
Θα φτιαξεις και ενα "π" αλουμινιου και θα σκεπασεις την ψυκτρα.

Σου παραθετω εργοστασιακη ηλεκτρονικη της "siemens"
λειτουργουσε με εναυση απο πλατινες.
Το "τρανζιστορ" "bsx45- ή 62" ειναι κρισιμο (υψισυχνο),αν δε βρεις,βαλε το "2N3553"  ή "2N4427" ή αν δε βρεις αυτα βαλε το "bd437"(δεν ειναι υψισυχνο). Εκει που γραφω "ecu" ειναι
το καλωδιο που παει στο πλιν του πολ/στη ,μ'αυτο οδηγεις την ηλ/κη.
Πολλαπλασιασε το τρανζιστορ εξοδου για δυναμη.

Οσο ανεβαινει η πιεση στον κυλινδρο,τοσο δυσκολοτερα "σκαει" το μιγμα (θελει πιο πολλα κν ).

Σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος,(αθικτον).

----------

Danza (26-06-11)

----------


## Danza

> ΣΧΗΜ1.JPGΣΧΗΜ2.JPG
> 
> Καλησπερα φιλε Δημητρη ("Danza"). Δεν θα φτιαξεις πλακετα,θα βιδωσεις τα  ισχυος στην  ψυκτρα και θα κολλησεις τα υπολοιπα στους ακροδεκτες στον αερα,οπως τα παλαια ραδιοφωνα. 
> Θα φτιαξεις και ενα "π" αλουμινιου και θα σκεπασεις την ψυκτρα.
> 
> Σου παραθετω εργοστασιακη ηλεκτρονικη της "siemens"
> λειτουργουσε με εναυση απο πλατινες.
> Το "τρανζιστορ" "bsx45- ή 62" ειναι κρισιμο (υψισυχνο),αν δε βρεις,βαλε το "2N3553"  ή "2N4427" ή αν δε βρεις αυτα βαλε το "bd437"(δεν ειναι υψισυχνο). Εκει που γραφω "ecu" ειναι
> το καλωδιο που παει στο πλιν του πολ/στη ,μ'αυτο οδηγεις την ηλ/κη.
> ...



Τέλειο!

Το στάδιο Οδήγησης με το bsx45 ή 62 είναι για RF/VHF απο όσο είδα άρα θα υπάρχει εύκολα (θα μάθω την Δευτέρα) αλλά και να μην τα βρώ θα παω στα 2N3553 ή 2N4427, το bu921 είναι σχεδιασμένο για ανάφλεξη και darlington ενώ το bux29 είναι ενα απλό διπολικό.....

Εφόσον δέχεται και darlington για λόγους ευκολίας τοποθέτησης και αρκετά εύκολο να βρεθεί το http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...CS/BDW83C.html (BDW83C, δείτε για ποιές εφαρμογές προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής) θα είναι υπεραρκετό με 4 τρανζίστορ στο σύνολο....

Γιώργο τι λες? Καλή η σκέψη μου? Και κάτι άλλο, πως θα μπορώ να μετρήσω την τάση εξόδου πολλαπλασιαστή όταν θα μπεί πάνω το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα? Πολύμετρο να αντέχει τόσα kV δεν γνωρίζω!

----------


## αθικτον

> Τέλειο!
> 
> Το στάδιο Οδήγησης με το bsx45 ή 62 είναι για RF/VHF απο όσο είδα άρα θα υπάρχει εύκολα (θα μάθω την Δευτέρα) αλλά και να μην τα βρώ θα παω στα 2N3553 ή 2N4427, το bu921 είναι σχεδιασμένο για ανάφλεξη και darlington ενώ το bux29 είναι ενα απλό διπολικό.....
> 
> Εφόσον δέχεται και darlington για λόγους ευκολίας τοποθέτησης και αρκετά εύκολο να βρεθεί το http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...CS/BDW83C.html (BDW83C, δείτε για ποιές εφαρμογές προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής) θα είναι υπεραρκετό με 4 τρανζίστορ στο σύνολο....
> 
> Γιώργο τι λες? Καλή η σκέψη μου? Και κάτι άλλο, πως θα μπορώ να μετρήσω την τάση εξόδου πολλαπλασιαστή όταν θα μπεί πάνω το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα? Πολύμετρο να αντέχει τόσα kV δεν γνωρίζω!



Το "BDW"φιλε δημητρη,δεν κανει.  Χρειαζεσαι των 350-500ν (ταση συλλεκτη-εκπομπου) και προς θεου, οχι "mosfet" ,καιγονται ευκολα στις δοκιμες.
Την ταση την μετρας με τα εκατοστα του βολτα'ι'κου
τοξου ,τα 10κν ειναι 1cm νομιζω.Ο ηχος οταν αναβει το "μπουζι" ,θα σου δειξει τη δυναμη.
Κατι σημαντικο:μην ακουμπας σε κοντινο με τη σπιθα μεταλλο, κι ας μην εχει καμμια ηλεκτρικη συνδεση με το κυκλωμα,ακομη κι αν παταει σε λαστιχο.Βαζε παντα "μπουζι" και "μπουζοκαλωδιο" στον πολ/στη,με το σπειρωμα στο πλιν της μπαταριας.

φιλικα,Γιωργος,(αθικτον).

----------

Danza (26-06-11)

----------


## Danza

Ωραία θα επανέλθω με την κατασκευή σε μερικές μέρες!

Υ.γ. τι ψύκτρα θα χρειαστεί περίπου (διαστάσεις)? Να κάνω καμια προσαρμογή με βεντιλατεράκια?

----------


## αθικτον

> Ωραία θα επανέλθω με την κατασκευή σε μερικές μέρες!
> 
> Υ.γ. τι ψύκτρα θα χρειαστεί περίπου (διαστάσεις)? Να κάνω καμια προσαρμογή με βεντιλατεράκια?



Την ψυκτρα τη βλεπεις στο σχεδιο,ειναι αυτη με τα τεσσερα ρομβοειδη (πεταλα) 'τρανζιστορ".
Ο ανεμιστηρας μπορει να στερεωθει με τεσσερις "λαμαρινοβιδες",ή "φρεζατες" σφηνωνουν αναμεσα στα φυλλα του ψυγειου και κρατανε γερα.

----------


## selectronic

Danza αν θες έχω κάτι ψήκτρες για TO-3 στην «σαβούρα» μου, αν περνάς ποτέ από τα μέρη μου σου την δίνω (γμτ περίμενα να ακούσω τα διπλά :Biggrin: )
HSink.jpg

----------


## Danza

> Danza αν θες έχω κάτι ψήκτρες για TO-3 στην «σαβούρα» μου, αν περνάς ποτέ από τα μέρη μου σου την δίνω (γμτ περίμενα να ακούσω τα διπλά)
> HSink.jpg



Περιμένω τηλέφωνο με ΠΜ  :Biggrin:

----------


## petrovic

λιπών για σας πεδία είμαι μηχανικός και έχω τελιοσι μηχανικός αυτοκινήτου και ηλεκτρολόγος άλλα οι δουλια μου είναι μηχανικός μότο. πιο παραπάνω είδα καπιον να λέει για ιλεκτρονικι την σμαρτ κιτ. εγώ την έχω παρη αλλά πεζή πρόβλημα είναι για οχιματα με πλατίνα. εγώ θέλω οπιος Μπορη να μου προγραματιση ένα pic 16f84 οι καπιο άλλο προγραμματιζόμενο cip.
ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------

